# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  Petty Annoyance: Overly Helpful Intellisense

## Shaggy Hiker

I'm working in VS2022 and have run into a minor aggravation: Sometimes Intellisense is just a bit too persistent.

For example, I have a variable named "iFsh". There's a reason for the funny spelling, and the variable name is perfectly understandable in context, as it is of type IFish. Either way, though, the problem is that it starts with IF.

The issue is that if you make a mistake, and start typing a line that will eventually start out with:


```
If iFsh = something Then
```

but you mess this up slightly and hit an 's' after the 'f', such that intellisense offers up iFsh, you can't correct it. There's no typing If in that space after that, as it will always autocorrect to iFsh. 

The only way I have found to correct this is to leave the line, move the focus to somewhere else in the code, then go back to that line and type correctly. It seems like, once intellisense (or perhaps autocorrect) has it in mind that you wanted (even by mistake) to type iFsh there, then you MUST type iFsh there. It won't let you do otherwise. Tab, Enter, space, they all result in If being turned into iFsh. Only moving away and coming back gets it sorted out.

This is not a particularly serious problem, of course, I'm just wondering whether I'm overlooking some simple key combination that would fix this?

----------


## jmcilhinney

I'm not sure I understand the exact sequence of events you're describing but, regardless, Ctrl+Z always undoes what VS autocompletes for me if I get it wrong.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I'll try to remember to give that a try.

----------

